# 2.0T Quicker than the 3.2



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

The other topic seems to have gone in an entirely different direction 

Never one to stir, I thought it worth pasting this months Audi Drivers view on performance



> In terms of performance this is little to choose between the 2.0T and 3.2, because despite its greater power output the, the 3.2 is 12% heavier, the difference caused by the bigger engine and the quattro drive train, and equivalent to 331lb, or a couple of adult passengers. My colleague timed both versions from 30 to 80mph and found the 2.0T had the slight edge


Now get me that remap and slight becomes large


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Bloody hell Chris your getting as bad as Rebel..... :lol:

Hopefully this one will stay on track and not go for any where near 20 pages.

Unless Dotti gets involved and lowers the tone :twisted:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Yawn

Steve


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Still b*ll*cks, time from 10-80 comming of a wet roundabout then see whats faster.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey again my name is mentioned :lol: . Seems to crop up on a few threads my name  :lol: 

Que Toshy on this thread  :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Hey again my name is mentioned :lol: . Seems to crop up on a few threads my name  :lol:
> 
> Que Toshy on this thread  :wink:


Leg's backed off all of this for some reason. Which is a shame.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

not again please


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Dr.Phibes said:


> not again please


It's a laugh! :lol:


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a sweepstake at work to see how many replies I could get in an hour :lol:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

We need a moderator to close this thread now! [smiley=stop.gif]

Anyway who actually cares now.....

...there always seems to be one constant in all these types of threads.....Dotti! :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I thought the ultimate test for a car was the 'Ring. Which laps it faster?

Again, you will be able to quote a whole host of times fo various X-Ymph intervals and get one car out do the other. The only way to solve it is to have a MK2 track day and everyone drive a 3.2 and 2.0T around it. Or get Stig to drive both around the TG track.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

The 2.0t with a Â£500 remap and 240 BHP should piss all over a 3.2 then


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

And I will add a supercharger to mine and piss over a remapped 2.0T. :roll:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Will you be able to do that for Â£500 :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'll have Â£3k less in my pocket, but 100bhp more than you [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

With No Warranty I Presume :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

With a warranty.


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

Why bother remap 3.2 or 2.0.........I can't even drive over 40mph in town  , save all the money for a good holiday trip. 

And honestly, I am bored with this issue now, don't care anymore...
I just want my car now...........

PS: one thing is very interesting, please check the used Audi search engine, you will find a lot 3.2Q with very high specs and you can have it this year.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Did the 3.2 have to hold itâ€™s speed at 30 and wait for the 2.0 to catch up before the test from 30 - 80 was carried out?


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

vul3ck6 said:


> PS: one thing is very interesting, please check the used Audi search engine, you will find a lot 3.2Q with very high specs and you can have it this year.


I know there is a desire to jump the queue but who in their right mind would pay FULL LIST for a car that's been buggered senseless for the past month? I only saw one that was brand new and that was the hugely specced condor grey DSG for Â£35000+ which is too much for a TT IMO.

I'm quite chuffed I got a Silver/Magma leather days before it was demonstrator bound


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Hey again my name is mentioned :lol: . Seems to crop up on a few threads my name  :lol:
> 
> Que Toshy on this thread  :wink:


I think everyone is waiting to see the pom-poms that you are bringing to the great debate. :roll:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

markrbooth said:


> vul3ck6 said:
> 
> 
> > PS: one thing is very interesting, please check the used Audi search engine, you will find a lot 3.2Q with very high specs and you can have it this year.
> ...


Exactly how I always look at it - would you honestly want car that had been driven the way you drove your test drive by 100 different people who didnt care about it? Me neither.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Hmm, surprised everyone accepts those figures as correct. Think I'd want to see some hard test results before I'd believe them.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TSCN said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Hey again my name is mentioned :lol: . Seems to crop up on a few threads my name  :lol:
> ...


Been busy at work and spending more time with the kids as well as got bored of people not being able to read plain English and either misquoting or purposefully (IMO) trying to change what I said.

Although some people around here seem to think I dont like the 2.0T and prefer the 3.2 thats not what I said. I just said I wouldnt touch a FWD car again, even more so after a balls on the line dash down the A65 from Kendal to Leeds in the pissing (and I mean PISSING) rain last night. Couldnt stop laughing at the grip round the corners and the roundabouts were just tooo much fun. If I was (never will be) in the market for a mk2 I would wait for the 2.0T Quattro and mod it up to 300 brake and haldex it frankly. Not that im not happy with the 3.2, its great, but a 2.0T is cheaper to get more bhp out of, just wouldnt touch FWD. Im not overly fussed what engine is giving me the power, my mods have been geared, mostly, toward handling for good reason, its hilly, bendy and bloody wet up here most of the damn time.

As for the subject in hand, I would think Audi's official figures make the whole thread redundant? Cant be arsed to look but I know the V6s 0-60 dash is quicker, dunno about mid range? Look there, whatever the official figures say, goes IMO.

Now I come to think of it, if the quattro system adds extra weight wont they have to up the 2.0T power to compensate to ensure performance matches the added handling and keeps it at least as fast as the FWD in a straight line?

TBH though, who cares? Buy it, enjoy it. I had a play with a nice orange ST today coming back from Skipton (again) and we left each other near Shipley and ended up next to each other coming out of Bradford, dropped my window and we had a chat. He loves his cars, I love my cars, he wanted an ST I wanted a TT, who cares, at least he isnt some boring git in a fkin Maestro! (or the prats in a silver Astra comingback from footy tonight 'is that the new TT m8?' 'No, as its the same shape as the TTs you have seen for the LAST 7 YEARS!' duh)

Good luck to everyone, FWD, Quattro, 1.8T, 2.0T, 3.2, whatever you drive, well done for not picking something tedious, practical, sensible and living your life in the grey, sad, safe lane. We all have different likes and dislikes, different wallet sizes and lifestyles but in the end the only thing we have in common is this, we love our TTs. Enough people outside the TTOC and TTF dont like them, argue with them, not amongst yourselves.

As you can see Im using my placid, everyone can be friends personality this week. Hes never here for long :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

dum te dum... oh, look, there's my navel


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Whats wrong with Maestros I had an MG one


----------



## benny (May 15, 2006)

my 3.2 is quicker than any 2.0T or 3.2Q. Then again it does have almost 100bhp more...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Whats wrong with Maestros I had an MG one


Sorry me Dad had a 2.0D, it was like a Pasty on wheels (cue Yellow).


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Whats wrong with Maestros I had an MG one


My wife's first car was a beige Maestro and it was stolen and set on fire. I told her they obviously took pity on her and it was cheaper than her 'having it put down' herself 

Beige I tell you! And some toerag stole it!! They even used her emergecy 5 ltr petrol canister to set fire to it. You couldn't make it up  lol


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

John C said:


> dum te dum... oh, look, there's my navel


Maybe you can take a picture off it?


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Um leg ..you speak of grip around roundabouts etc and wet weather.. 
Quattro gives you traction, not grip. Tyres and suspension give grip.
Yes you might have better traction out of corners, but not more grip...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

T3, its a waste off time....

He and his forum-buddy who cleans his ass, are all in for the looks and doesn't now anything abouth driving....

I'm happy that such great quatro-drivers don't visit the Nurburgring...
there a corners enough on the circuit, and we don't need another "fast and furious" driving "bling-bling" chicane....

But Hey...who gives a f*ck, we are one big happy TT family.
I want my car, i've waited long enough...


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

T3 said:


> Um leg ..you speak of grip around roundabouts etc and wet weather..
> Quattro gives you traction, not grip. Tyres and suspension give grip.
> Yes you might have better traction out of corners, but not more grip...


If you're going to challenge somebody gramatically at least make a _correct _ statement about their misuse of a particular synonym :?

Roget's Thesaurus...

Main Entry: *traction *
Part of Speech: noun 
Definition: friction 
Synonyms: absorption, adherence, adhesion, constriction, contraction, drag, draught, drawing, *grip*, haulage, pull, pulling, purchase, resistance, resorption, strain, stress, stretch, suck, suction, towage


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rebel said:


> T3, its a waste off time....
> 
> He and his forum-buddy who cleans his ass, are all in for the looks and doesn't now anything abouth driving....
> 
> ...


Ouch  [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

I've been away from the forum for a while and on my return it's nice to see its still the same. There's always one gobsh!te member who likes to provoke and I now see the honour sits with Rebel.

I just lurrvvv it when people make unsubstantiated assertions :lol:


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

oh my...
Are we resorting to scuffling around dictionaries and pulling out synonyms??


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while and on my return it's nice to see its still the same. There's always one gobsh!te member who likes to provoke and I now see the honour sits with Rebel.
> 
> I just lurrvvv it when people make unsubstantiated assertions :lol:


Would be boring without one though wouldn't it. Someone to vent a bit of anger on :twisted:


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

T3 said:


> oh my...
> Are we resorting to scuffling around dictionaries and pulling out synonyms??


Better than making an ass of yourself :lol:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> T3 said:
> 
> 
> > oh my...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Even if you are slower into a corner, with quattro you will be faster on the way out, no?

Which car is faster around the 'Ring? As someone else said, some facts please rather than hypothetical rhetoric.


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

Fair enough. Might have used the wrong word, but the principle of what I was saying still stands.

Traction - friction resulting in acceleration. Grip( lateral friction) - lateral loads (Gs)

I can't find a good explaination of it yet, but will look around.
Any engineers to help me get out of this pickle?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

T3 said:


> Fair enough. Might have used the wrong word, but the principle of what I was saying still stands.
> 
> Traction - friction resulting in acceleration. Grip( lateral friction) - lateral loads (Gs)
> 
> I can't find a good explaination of it yet, but will look around.


So now YOU'RE the one resorting to the dictionary.

:wink:


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

Why don't we write to Top Gear!!! tell them that we want 2.0T and 3.2Q which is the fastest.

If they can use Stig to test it, no one will argue about the result.

Just a thougth!!!!


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

vul3ck6 said:


> Why don't we write to Top Gear!!! tell them that we want 2.0T and 3.2Q which is the fastest.
> 
> If they can use Stig to test it, no one will argue about the result.
> 
> Just a thougth!!!!


Somebody will *always* argue about the result


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

vul3ck6 said:


> Why don't we write to Top Gear!!! tell them that we want 2.0T and 3.2Q which is the fastest.
> 
> If they can use Stig to test it, no one will argue about the result.
> 
> Just a thougth!!!!


Didn't Tiff used to do this sort of thing on Fifth Gear where they superimpose a ghostly overlay of each car's lap? Not sure if they have this feature anymore now they've moved into a cafe :?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

...and employed that other really annoying presenter - forget his name, but 5th gear is really, really bad this series. Lets film vicki with all her family members in a really interesting story and then get her to fawn over a world (well 3 or 4 countires) cricket legend and show him how do nothing in the car and then get her to make some smoke from a motor bike and then have a croissant! Total rubbish.

Donald


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I only watch it for the adverts.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Ok Just for reference - working from home today and just popped out to get some lunch. 2.0T White, looked really nice on a piece of dual carriadge way.

The 3.2MKI is quicker than the 2.0T MKII - and to be really anal about it, I had a tank full of fuel and a load of stuff in the boot 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vul3ck6 said:


> Why don't we write to Top Gear!!! tell them that we want 2.0T and 3.2Q which is the fastest.
> 
> If they can use Stig to test it, no one will argue about the result.
> 
> Just a thougth!!!!


You dont need to Audi driver have done it for you. Go and have a read of the mag.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TSCN said:


> Ok Just for reference - working from home today and just popped out to get some lunch. 2.0T White, looked really nice on a piece of dual carriadge way.
> 
> The 3.2MKI is quicker than the 2.0T MKII - and to be really anal about it, I had a tank full of fuel and a load of stuff in the boot 8)


But not as quick as a mapped 225 or qs :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> But not as quick as a mapped 225 or qs :lol:


I've owned an AMD remapped 225 and an AMD remapped V6 and I can assure you there is virtually nothing in it


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

TSCN said:


> Ok Just for reference - working from home today and just popped out to get some lunch. 2.0T White, looked really nice on a piece of dual carriadge way.
> 
> The 3.2MKI is quicker than the 2.0T MKII - and to be really anal about it, I had a tank full of fuel and a load of stuff in the boot 8)


at sea level yes..


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

T3 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


Again, with all due respect, Im being misquoted as the post is clear enough. I cant see where I said quattro gives me grip so I dont understand this comment???

I said I ''Couldnt stop laughing at the grip round the corners and the roundabouts were just tooo much fun'' and at no stage linked quattro and grip.

Pretty clear. I even pointed out my suspension, wheel, ARB, Tyre mods etc which indeed to give me more grip.

I would be grateful if people could read my post and not misquote me please.

Leg


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

T3 said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Just for reference - working from home today and just popped out to get some lunch. 2.0T White, looked really nice on a piece of dual carriadge way.
> ...


Really getting annoyed about all of this sea level stuff. Forget it! Who makes a car choice based upon their altitude, apart from mountainers and scuba divers 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but the turbo suffers just as much - ok it can up the boost, but this is limited.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Plus if we do suffer that badly, us V6's can always do 155mph to a lower altitude.

Not really relevant I know before I get the countless waves of "but you can never do that sort of speed on the road". I just wanted to be mean


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

TSCN said:


> T3 said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


I do.. especially when the 2.0 is quicker at altitude.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TSCN shouldn't you be order another 3 th car for your signature, looks some kind of poor too me 8) 
Or maybe wash the car from LEG ?

If you worked a little harder and post less all these nonsens, than maybe you drove a Porsche....or......the same car;s you ordered also in white maybe?

A blind man can see in your post, that you can't drive a car on a circuit.
It's all abouth the looks.

Over here in the netherlands we call people like you and LEG...."poetsers"

Or in englisch: "cleaners" ...alway's a nice shiny car, but driving skills ? ....never heard off

:wink:


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

apologies LEG.

I must have ( in haste) read that you were insinuating that quattro gave you more grip/lateral friction ( just in case I get another synonym banter) mid corner, than a FWD car ( assuming same suspension and tyres)

So no harm done I hope...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

T3 said:


> apologies LEG.
> 
> I must have ( in haste) read that you were insinuating that quattro gave you more grip/lateral friction ( just in case I get another synonym banter) mid corner, than a FWD car ( assuming same suspension and tyres)
> 
> So no harm done I hope...


No m8. Unfortunately you just arrived as the door shut on the thick fucks who tend to do it regularly and on purpose, hence the grumpiness which in fairness wasnt down to you. I dont mind much and rarely lose my rag but I really despise being misrepresented or misquoted. I can make my own crazy and outlandish statements without any help. :wink:

On a seperate note, not connected to the above...

Jae, ill give you a tenner if you introduce an IQ test for members and anyone in double figures loses their account. Ill make it Fifty if you post Rebels score. Pretty please. Also, whats his obsession with money and who earns what all about?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think its my fault for pointing out the 20T was cheaper and most people will purchase this car based on its cost. It was meant as a fact not as a point to have a go at people who have ordered 20T. some people will want the 20T regardless of cost.

Lets hope it doesn't start again.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> If you worked a little harder and post less all these nonsens, than maybe you drove a Porsche....or......the same car;s you ordered also in white maybe?


By the way Rebel, my ill informed and obtuse little friend, the 2.0T S Tronic TT is Â£25260 plus options and the A4 3.0TDi which TSCN is showing in his sig is Â£26,990 plus options so, in all fairness, wtf are you on about (again)? I dont get your point? Hes lazy and poor because he doesnt own a Porsche, err, by definition thats most of this forum?!?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > If you worked a little harder and post less all these nonsens, than maybe you drove a Porsche....or......the same car;s you ordered also in white maybe?
> ...


Thanks Leg mate and here goes. I hate to say this because I do not consider myself to be showy offy or anything and I hate blowing my own trumpet but I just need to shut Rebel up. Here comes the good stuff 8)

I'm 19 years old. Currently registered to me:
- TT MKI 3.2V6
- Land Rover Discovery3 TDV6 Metropolis Edition
- Focus ST3

Plus I have already paid for an A4 S-Line as in my sig and the deposit on a TT2.

And before you say anything Rebel. I am entirely self made.

Thats the end of that. Like I said, don't want to get snobby or anything but if your calling me "a bit poor" then think again assw*pe".

Me done.

Now back to the TSCN you all know and hopefully like.

Tom


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

...and nice taste in cars!

Donald


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...and nice taste in cars!
> 
> Donald


Thank you :lol:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> Jae, ill give you a tenner if you introduce an IQ test for members and anyone in double figures loses their account. Ill make it Fifty if you post Rebels score. Pretty please. Also, whats his obsession with money and who earns what all about?


Best of the day!!! :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

What is a IQ test?

8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Income Quantification.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Que?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I searched on Google for the words: IQ

They gave me this site:

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play_ ... id=1697125

LEG no hard feelings over here :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Rebel, how come your english is better on your films than on the forum?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DonaldC said:


> Rebel, how come your english is better on your films than on the forum?


 :lol:

Donald that's because i'm a actor. I was hired by Jae to bring some "live" over here. They said on the MK1 forum that it was boring over here...

And look now....

They all visit the MK2 forum every day :wink:

Jae can i get my money now? My car is almost ready....


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Income Quantification.


Or, *I*ntelligence *Q*uotient


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Rebel said:


> DonaldC said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel, how come your english is better on your films than on the forum?
> ...


Rebel- is that another picture of your special "friend"? :roll:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Rebel said:


> DonaldC said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel, how come your english is better on your films than on the forum?
> ...


Robson Green? :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LazyT said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > DonaldC said:
> ...


No that are my LEG's 8)


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Rebel said:


> No that are my LEG's 8)


..very skinny!


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > No that are my LEG's 8)
> ...


You need to take him upto Scotland and feed him on fried mars bars


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

ChinsVXR said:


> DonaldC said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Or a tasty Scottish Meat Pie.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TSCN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Gis job? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LEG no hard feelings over here :wink:


Not at all, care in the community has a lot to answer for, I wouldnt ever be malicious towards those amongst us who are less fortunate.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Leg said:


> Gis job? :wink:


What you good at? :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tunning Car's ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TSCN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Gis job? :wink:
> ...


Im currently a product tester for Anne Summers, I didnt pay attention in my induction last year and spentthe first 3 months sticking Anal Vibrators in my Earhole.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Did you use a lubricate?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Did you use a lubricate?


Goat excrement


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Leg said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


We've all been there mate. I'm not really sure that _really_ fits in with my line of work but I'm sure we can find you something......


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TSCN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


If u think im giving up testing the '9'' Corn on The Cob Robo Tickler' due next month (Â£19.99 RRP) to come work with you Im afraid Ill have to decline.

Sorry


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Leg said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Like I said, I'm sure we can find you something.....

.....something testing the '9'' Corn on The Cob Robo Tickler' (Â£19.99 RRP)

Tom


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TSCN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Im currently a product tester for Anne Summers, I didnt pay attention in my induction last year and spentthe first 3 months sticking Anal Vibrators in my Earhole.
> ...


Ah secret after secrets come out every day on this forum  :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Dotti said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Sure due sweetheart, but you knew about that one anyway


----------

